# Thread auf Deutsch



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

We have a French and a Spanish thread going, why not start a German one? 

Also, guten Tag/Morgen/Abend an alle, die sich in der Sprache von Bach, Beethoven und Wagner unterhalten möchten.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Nein! Wir sollen nicht ein "Deutsches Thread" haben!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

O schöne Nacht am Himmel märchenhaft erglänzt der Mond in seiner ganzen Pracht; Um ihn der kleinen Sterne liebliche Genossenschaft. O schöne Nacht Es schimmert hell der Tau am grünen Halm; Mit Macht im Fliederbusche schlägt die Nachtigall. Der Knabe schleicht zu seiner Liebsten sacht. O schöne Nacht!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


>


Did you know that the lyrics I posted were the lyrics of a vocal quartet by Brahms? If you didn't then that is strangely coincidental.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was Brahm's lover in a past life. I still bear my love for him.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)




----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> Nein! Wir sollen nicht ein "Deutsches Thread" haben!


Warum denn?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Warum denn?


Ich kann nur ein wenig Deutsche sprechen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> Ich kann nur ein wenig Deutsche sprechen.


Das ist dein Pech.

Aber worum sollen wir sprechen? Sollen wir uns nur ueber deutsch-sprachigen Komponisten behandeln?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

DrMike said:


> Aber worum sollen wir sprechen? Sollen wir uns nur ueber deutsch-sprachigen Komponisten behandeln?


Nicht unbedingt. Wir können z. B. über das Schwarze Quadrat reden, welches mir als die größte Betrügerei in der Geschichte der Kunst vorkommt.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilfe! Hilfe!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Nicht unbedingt. Wir können z. B. über das Schwarze Quadrat reden, welches mir als die größte Betrügerei in der Geschichte der Kunst vorkommt.


Nein, was fuer mich am wichtigsten ist, ob man je ein Oper auf Schweizer Mundart schrieb? Wenn ja, dann koennte ich endlich ein Oper finden, das ich gern haette.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Damit kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, ich weiß darüber nichts. Es wäre aber eine tolle Idee, den Ring ins Schweizerdeutsche zu übersetzen. Vielleicht würdest Du dann auch daran Gefallen finden?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Damit kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, ich weiß darüber nichts. Es wäre aber eine tolle Idee, den Ring ins Schweizerdeutsche zu übersetzen. Vielleicht würdest Du dann auch daran Gefallen finden?


Dann haetten wir 's Rheingold, d' Walküüre, Siegfried, und Goetterdämmerig.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Walhalla paßt aber sehr gut in die Schweiz. Da gibt es auch die Regenbogenbrücke, am Rheinfall. Diese ganze Geschichte könnte wohl sich in der Schweiz abspielen.


----------

